# Un gros noob veut un hackintosh equivalent macpro



## Keikoku (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je cherchais à me fabriquer un hackintosh équivalent au macpro actuel top gamme (voir mieux), et je suis tombé sur le sujet qui propose des configs depuis janvier 2011.

Je me demandais s'il existait des sites un peu moins underground que ce que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à aujourd'hui qui propose directe des configas toute faites et testées avec (en prime ?) la procédure pour les installer (oui je sais j'en demande beaucoup, mais le jour ou un gars fait un blog du style, il reçoit beaucoup de visite je pense...)

Le problème est que je suis absolument nul à chier en hardware (et en software en plus) et que j'ai vraiment le désir de me lancer dans cette expérience que d'avoir un mac surpuissant qui coute deux fois moins 

Mais je suis obligé d'être aidé, et j'aurais bien voulu avoir d'une part des commentaires de gens chez qui ça a fonctionné, et d'autre part un peu d'aide pour savoir comment cela fonctionne. 

Merci beaucoup si vous pouvez m'aider :/ Je sais que c'est pas forcément dans les pratiques des pgm du hackintosh que d'aider les gros noob comme moi, mais ça me serait vraiment utile, (surtout à mon porte monnaie en fait )

merci d'avance!

Gab


----------



## Keikoku (2 Décembre 2011)

Aie je crois que j'en ai trop demandé ^^'


----------



## vg93179 (2 Décembre 2011)

Je pense que si tu te construis une équivalent mac pro (avec des processeurs xeons et tout et tout), tu vas quand même en avoir pour cher... 
Et qu'au final, tu auras un hackintosh moche, cher, moins fiable, et que tu te seras fais suer à le monter. 

Fais toi un hacktintosh équivalent imac (à base de i7); à mon avis c'est plus rentable ...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (2 Décembre 2011)

Tu connais http://tonymacx86.blogspot.com/ ?

Tu y trouveras des configurations qui fonctionnent plutôt bien sous Mac OS X, ainsi que des outils pour installer Lion et Snow Leopard. Mais tout y est en anglais.


----------



## Keikoku (2 Décembre 2011)

Ok je connaissais pas!

Sinon d'accord pour l'histoire de l'i7 ^^ Mais ce me permet d'avoir des trucsw efficaces coté graphiques? L'idée (je sens que ça va en faire frémir plus d'un) c'est que j'adors mac, mais je fais aussi beaucoup de jeu, et donc il me faut des performances graphiques qui dépopent!

Donc c'est sur un i7 suffit emplement.

Par contre ya des configs de jeux puissantes? De la grosse carte graphique de porc?

Amicalement, Gab.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Décembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> De la grosse carte graphique de porc?
> .




 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## jonas971 (2 Décembre 2011)

Salut..!
Tu veux faire un hackintosh et tu aime les jeux vidéo....!
je ne vois pas très bien le sens, sachant que la bibliothèque jeux sur windobe est plus fournie que OS X.

Ensuite Si tu tiens absolument à te faire un hackintosh; je te dirais de faire un équivalent de l'imac 27 milieu de gamme, à savoir:
Intel core I7 sandy bridge,
ATI/AMD 6970 1go

Pour la ram, ne décent pas en dessous de 4 je te conseillerais 8 go.
ensuite pour le disque, sachant que niveau rendement MAC VS HACKINTOSH, tu est perdant, donc prends trois un SSD 64 go M4 par exemple pour OS X.

Maintenant, je te donne mon avis personnel de ce que j'aurais sincèrement fais.

J'aurais acheter un mac mini d'occasion pour avoir OS X de façon légale, et j'aurais monter une Tour à part pour les jeux vidéo.

Voilà.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Décembre 2011)

pas cher; qui reste design, et qui te permette de jouer

C'est une console de jeux...

Ce n'est pas pour troller, mais la ludothèque sur mac est anémique; les performances des cartes graphiques gérées sont moyennes, donc pour une joueur il n'y a aucun intérêt à passer sur mac


----------



## vg93179 (3 Décembre 2011)

D'autant que notre amis, sur d'autres fils, cherche comment bien émuler windows en 64 bits sur son imac (c'est bien ça, c'est toi hein ? ) 
Donc, tu vas te retrouver avec un hackintosh qui ressemble à un PC, pour faire tourner windows émulé sur mac os X.:mouais:


----------



## Keikoku (5 Décembre 2011)

Bah en fait je suis d'accord avec vous, mais le truc c'est que j'aurais simplement fait une partition bootcamp sur mon hackintosh. Je l'utiliserais uniquement pour le gaming, parce que même si ça laissait supposer que je ne faisait pratiquement que ça, en fait c'est plutot une partie de l'utilisation que j'en fais vraiment 

Donc ouala 

Mais bon je vais suivre vos conseils alors: un imac milieu de gamme et du ssd.


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (7 Décembre 2011)

i7-2600K ou 2700K, carte gigabyte ou asus, attention à la carte graphique (certaines cartes marchent sans bidouilles, d'autres n'auront pas l'accélération graphique)


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Décembre 2011)

visite le site de KAKEWALK, 

ils t'indiquent comment monter un Mhac pour vraiment pas cher...
Et en plus ils te fournissent le bootloader qui va bien donc meme si tu as 2 mains  gauches ça passe


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Décembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Le problème est que je suis absolument nul à chier en hardware (et en software en plus) ...



Bienvenue


----------



## Keikoku (9 Décembre 2011)

X,D Merci pour le bienvenu ^^'

Et je vais regarder le monsieur très gentil qui explique pour le hackintosh. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Bassman (9 Décembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Je me demandais s'il existait des sites un peu moins underground que ce que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à aujourd'hui qui propose directe des configas toute faites et testées avec (en prime ?) la procédure pour les installer (oui je sais j'en demande beaucoup, mais le jour ou un gars fait un blog du style, il reçoit beaucoup de visite je pense...)



Oui, apple.com. Ils vendent des configs toutes faites, testées et tout le toutim.



> Le problème est que je suis absolument nul à chier en hardware (et en software en plus) et que j'ai vraiment le désir de me lancer dans cette expérience que d'avoir un mac surpuissant qui coute deux fois moins




Je ne fais pas ce post pour être désagréable. Et je met de côté mes convictions quant au Hackintosh.


Mais, il faut quand même avouer que la question est surprenante.
Je m'explique. Le hackintosh nécessite forcément de mettre les mains dans le cambouis d'une manière où d'une autre.

C'est comme si tu voulais construire une voiture sans aucunes connaissances mécanique. Ca n'a pas vraiment de sens, où alors il va falloir combler les lacunes matériels comme logiciels.

My 2 cents.


----------



## aCLR (9 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> My 2 cents.



V'là que tu te mets au rap maintenant ?!


----------



## Keikoku (12 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas que je n'ai aucune connaissance, mais c'est juste que j'estime ne pas être très doué ou sur de moi.

Et il faut bien commencer quelque part :/


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

ah oui mais là tu comences chaud les ballons crois moi  :love:


----------



## Keikoku (12 Décembre 2011)

ouais mais j'adors les défis


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

alors c'est ok 

comme je te l'ai dit va voir sur KAKEWALK.se

tu trouvera ton bonheur


----------



## rudeboyfred (12 Décembre 2011)

Ne le prends surtout pas comme une agression, mais à quoi va te servir un equivalent macpro si (tu le dis toi même) tu es un "gros noob" niveau software ? C'est juste pour dire j'ai la plus grosse ?
Tu le dis toi même tu veux faire un macpro à moitié prix, quand je prends ma calculatrice (oui je suis un noob aussi lol) et que je fais 2400/2 çà donne 1200 soit le prix entrée de gamme d'un iMac 21,5' qui est une excellente machine pour découvrir "l'univers" mac et aussi de servir de certains soft à vocation pro tels que Aperture (photo), Logic (audio) ou Final cut pro X (video) en comptant que tu as livré avec le mac leur équivalent "grand public" qui sont très bons et te permettra de te faire la main : iPhoto, GarageBand et iMovie.
Avec le hackingtosh, je suis pas sur que découvre de la meilleure manière : galère installation, mise à jour, aussi tu n'auras pas l'expérience (surtout avec lion) du tactile avec magic mouse,...
De mon propre avis le hackingtosh est vraiment à réserver aux utilisateurs simili pro qui veut exploiter au max un soft genre FCP 7 ou X et qui se trouve "serré" avec les config actuels de macpro qui commencent à dater !
Après fait comme tu le sens mais je pense que ta config de la mort à terme finira sous windows 7 ultimate de la mort qui sert à rien !


----------



## Keikoku (12 Décembre 2011)

Je viens de passer sur kakewalk. J'ai juste un truc qui me turlupine. Le gentil monsieur n'explique pas la procédure qu'il faut suivre pour installer le programme.

Dis autrement: on peut télécharger le programme qui est sensé installer lion sur son pc. Mais dans ce cas comment procède-t'on avec un pc neuf? On grave la chose sur DVD? 

Dans la partie help, ils ne parlent que des problèmes reccurents genre des écrans qui clignotent ou je ne sais quoi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




rudeboyfred a dit:


> Ne le prends surtout pas comme une agression, mais à quoi va te servir un equivalent macpro si (tu le dis toi même) tu es un "gros noob" niveau software ?



J'ai déjà expliqué plusieurs fois l'utilisation que j'en ferais, et j'ai déjà dit qu'effectivement l'equivalent d'un macpro ne m'était finalement pas aussi nécessaire que ce que j'immaginais. Mais pas de souci ^^


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

regarde là 
http://www.kakewalk.se/


----------



## Keikoku (12 Décembre 2011)

kolargol31 a dit:


> regarde là
> http://www.kakewalk.se/



Oui non mais c'est bien de ça que je parle X,D On peut télécharger Kake, mais on a pas de marche à suivre quand à son utilisation. Je voulais juste savoir comment je devais m'en servir.


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Décembre 2011)

si tu galeres pour installer via Kakewalk j'ai peur pour la suite


----------



## Keikoku (13 Décembre 2011)

C'est juste que j'aimerais bien avoir TOUTES les infos avant de me lancer 

Mais bon je vais arrêter de me ridiculiser ici X,D


----------



## Keikoku (16 Décembre 2011)

Hello

j'ai trouvé ce kit qui m'intéresserait beaucoup

http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=BTOP1K04A

Mais je ne suis pas certain que ce soit possible pour un hackintosh.

C'est jouable?


----------



## vg93179 (16 Décembre 2011)

Un i3  ? tu t'éloignes définitivement du mac pro à pas cher pour construire un mini à pas cher ! 
Mais encombrant !


----------



## Keikoku (16 Décembre 2011)

ouaip mais la carte graphique encule, et c'est ce que j'ai besoin de faire X,D Ca ne répond pas à la question d'origine sinon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

oops :rose: Désolé j'ai trouvé un peu mieux en fait :rose:

http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=BTOP1K04E

ne me tuez pas :rose:


----------



## vg93179 (16 Décembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> ouaip mais la carte graphique encule, et c'est ce que j'ai besoin de faire X,D Ca ne répond pas à la question d'origine sinon
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------
> 
> ...



Ta carte graphique encule ? 
C'est pour ça que monsieur ne voulait pas d'un mini. Monsieur aime les gros modèles. Monsieur veut se faire un fuckintosh ! 


Bon allez, je vais voir ailleurs... :rose:


----------



## Keikoku (16 Décembre 2011)

vg93179 a dit:


> Ta carte graphique encule ?
> C'est pour ça que monsieur ne voulait pas d'un mini. Monsieur aime les gros modèles. Monsieur veut se faire un fuckintosh !
> 
> 
> Bon allez, je vais voir ailleurs... :rose:



AHAHA X,D Elle était juste mythique celle là X,D

 dommage que tu ne puisses pas répondre à ma question par contre


----------



## ScotchE (16 Décembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> AHAHA X,D Elle était juste mythique celle là X,D
> 
> dommage que tu ne puisses pas répondre à ma question par contre



Pour avoir pas mal fait joujou avec les haïk avant de craquer pour un MBP, je te conseille de bien équilibrer ta configuration.

Utiliser un i3 avec une carte graphique de fou c'est à mon avis totalement contre productifs.
Si tu es raide en budget passe au moins sur un i5 avec une carte un poil moins chère et fait l'impasse temporaire sur le SSD.

Bon courage pour la configuration, car à chaque mise à jour du système tu auras droit à quelques frayeurs, voir même à des incompatibilités.


----------



## Keikoku (16 Décembre 2011)

le deuxième lien est un i7  et ça joue dans mon bufget.

Sinon, rien ne m'oblige à faire des maj système non? :rose:


----------



## bertrandGrenoble (16 Décembre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> ouaip mais la carte graphique encule,
> 
> ne me tuez pas :rose:





C'est un modèle Marc Dorcel ? 
Ok je sors...


----------



## Keikoku (16 Décembre 2011)

Rolala X,DDD

Nan sérieux là! J'ai besoin d'aide! X,D

Je voudrais juste savoir si ya moyen de faire un hackintosh avec cette config' :/ Après pour la procédure je pense que je vais arrêter de vous embêter ^^ Vous êtres trop doués pour moi je pense.


----------



## icerose (18 Décembre 2011)

salut a tous 
perso de te conseil les carte mere gigabyte  pour les compatibiliter avec le sandybridge 
la serie z68 sa tourne au poil 

(je suis pas fan de config toute faite en magazin )

apres si je dit pas de betise la gtx560ti et pas compatible nativement 
(en gros si tu veux que tout marche bien sans trop de probleme trouve en une compatible exemple gts260 )
d'ailleur si quelqu un a un conseil pour trouver une carte graphique nativement compatible en 1gdr5 je suis interresser 
apres question materiel cette cm asus et compatible pour faire un lion ou une sw leo 
pour le proc i5 ou i7 les 2 sont bon perso j ai un i5 2500k (j aime l oc un peux )
et pour la ram sa tourne

je t ai envoyer un message priver pour t'aider si tu veux


----------



## Fìx (18 Décembre 2011)

icerose a dit:


> perso de te conseil les carte mere gigabyte



P'tite question, est-ce qu'il peut cumuler deux cartes mères? (celle à laquelle il pensait et celle que tu lui proposes par exemple?)

Nan parce que si c'est le cas, j'aimerai pas être à la place de la victime!


----------



## icerose (19 Décembre 2011)

donc il a deja la carte mere ?
si ses le cas je connais pas le bios


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Décembre 2011)

le H67 express est pas connu comme etant super pour les hackintosh autant oublier!


----------



## Keikoku (19 Décembre 2011)

En fait, au final, la configuration la plus stablée et fiable serait-elle de prendre l'identique de celles proposées par apple? (genre on regarde les composants de la meilleure offre de l'imac et on imite) ?

Merci pour toutes vos réponses en tout cas!


----------



## icerose (19 Décembre 2011)

parcontre le z68 et connu pour les hackintosh
d'ailleur je tourne dessus sans souci
donc des que tu a fais ton choix ses plus facile 
ps si tu veux fonctionner avec le fichier dsdt regarde directement dans les listes apres 


apres l te faut kakewalk et le dmg de lion seul toi peux trouver sa a ta convenance
pour faire l'installe 
et il te faudra le dsdt et multibeast pour règle me tout


----------



## Keikoku (29 Décembre 2011)

Voila la config finale que j'ai choisi.

Plus que simplement me conseiller meilleur, j'aurais souhaité simplement savoir si cette config est compatible pour un hackintosh, et avoir quelques indications quand à son installation. Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir compris le fonctionnement de Kakewalk.se, donc s'il y a d'autres methodes plus accessibles ou des videos, ce serait super chouette de me filer les liens 

Sinon juste savoir si ma config est ok (je suis pas sûr) ce serait cool!

Gracie mille.


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Décembre 2011)

je connais pas plus simple que Kakewalk

tu l'installes 
tu suis les consignes
tu rebootes sur la clé USB
tu installes LION sur ta config
tu rebootes sur ta config et hop tu installes la seconde partie de kakewalk! 

tout est indiqué


----------



## Keikoku (31 Décembre 2011)

On est obligé d'installer Lion?... Idéalement je préférerais rester sur snow leopard :/

Sinon la config joue?

Dernière question (désolé je suis boulet ^^') on peut se servir de n'importe quel lecteur cd (blue ray si possible) et disque dur? (7200 tour minute, 1 To, si possible)


----------



## kolargol31 (31 Décembre 2011)

oui le lecteur et le dur ne sont pas des composants posant pbs sur la conception de ton Hack

tu peux installer autre chose que LION tu peux rester sur SL si tu le souhaites

comme tu n'as pas l'air d'avoir fait des recherches 
voilà ce que l'on dit des configs à 100% compatible:



CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K  Buy from Amazon
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3  Buy from Amazon
Graphics: AMD Radeon HD 6850  Buy from Amazon
RAM: Corsair Vengence Blu 1600Mhz DDR3 (8GB)  Buy from Amazon
Case: Antec Three Hundred  Buy from Amazon
Power Supply: OCZ 500w ModXStream Pro  Buy from Amazon
Optical Drive: Sony Optiarc  Buy from Amazon
Hard Drive: WD Caviar Green 2 TB  Buy from Amazon



ou 



CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K  Buy from Amazon
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3  Buy from Amazon
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6870  Buy from Amazon
RAM: Corsair Vengence Blu 1600Mhz DDR3 (8GB)  Buy from Amazon
Case: Antec Three Hundred  Buy from Amazon
Power Supply: OCZ 500w ModXStream Pro  Buy from Amazon
Optical Drive: Sony Optiarc  Buy from Amazon
Hard Drive: WD Caviar Green 2 TB  Buy from Amazon


ces configs sortent du site kakewalk.se

elles ont etes testés avec kakewalk et donc fonctionnelles à 100%


sinon voici la compatibilité des cartes meres:

Gigabyte EP45-UD3LR
Gigabyte EP45T-UD3LR
Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Gigabyte EP43-UD3L
Gigabyte EP45-DS3R
Gigabyte EP45-UD3P
Gigabyte EX58-UD4
Gigabyte EX58-UD5
Gigabyte EX58-UD3R
Gigabyte EX58-UD4P
Gigabyte X58A-UD7
Gigabyte X58A-UD3R
Gigabyte EP45-UD3L
Gigabyte EP45-DS3L
Gigabyte G41M-ES2L
Gigabyte P55M-UD2
Gigabyte P55-USB3
Gigabyte H55-USB3
Gigabyte H55M-S2V
Gigabyte H57M-USB3
Gigabyte P67A-UD4
Gigabyte P67A-UD7
Gigabyte X58A-UD9
Gigabyte Z68MA-D2H
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3
Gigabyte Z68MX-UD2H-B3
Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3
MSI P55M-GD45

puis des cartes graphiques:


AMD Radeon HD 4850
AMD Radeon HD 4870
AMD Radeon HD 4890
AMD Radeon HD 5630
AMD Radeon HD 5630
AMD Radeon HD 5670
AMD Radeon HD 5730
AMD Radeon HD 5770
AMD Radeon HD 5850
AMD Radeon HD 5870
AMD Radeon HD 6670
AMD Radeon HD 6850
AMD Radeon HD 6870
NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS
NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9400GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9500GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9600GT
NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT
NVIDIA GeForce 210
NVIDIA GeForce GT 220
NVIDIA GeForce GT 240
NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 280
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285
NVIDIA GeForce GT 430
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480


et la methode pour l'installer 

[YOUTUBE]GgGOUsUWes4[/YOUTUBE]


*bonne année*


----------



## Keikoku (9 Janvier 2012)

Je vous suis extrêmement redevable et vous remercie de tout coeur.

Petite demande supplémentaire: En imaginant que je prenne la Radeon HD 6950, qui n'est pas listée ci-dessus, il y a 100% de chance que ça ne fonctionne pas, ou c'est un peu "random"?

Sinon je prendrais celle du dessous 

En tout cas merci beaucoup! C'est super de votre part!


----------



## Keikoku (9 Janvier 2012)

Juste un truc qui me turlupine... (désolé... je crain je sais...)

Il utilise un disque de lion existant pour créer la clé avec kakewalk?

Merci 

(je suis un cas...)

EDIT:

denière question... (J'espère... je m'excuse, c'est juste que ça fait peur de poser 1200 CHF si au final ça marche pas)

est-ce que cette carte:



 MSI - R6870-2PM2D1GD5/ OC - Cartes graphiques ATI - Radeon HD 6870 - 2048 Mo - 920 MHz - PCI-Express 16x                                               -

est bien une ATI RADEON HD 6870 compatible... :$


----------



## Keikoku (9 Janvier 2012)

Je sens que je vais me faire taper sur les doigts... Je me suis trompé de lien, je voulais parler de cette carte là...

http://www.amazon.fr/Radeon-HD-6870-PCI-Express-2GBD5-2DHG/dp/B005FPQA4U

Tant qu'on y est, on peut me répondre pour les deux?


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Janvier 2012)

slt

la bi gpu je pense pas que cela marchera pas

prends une simple gpu 
A vouloir trop de puissance à la fin tu n'aura rien !!!!


----------



## Keikoku (10 Janvier 2012)

D'accord, merci beaucoup! 

Pour ma config finale:

CPU: Intel - Processeur - Intel Core i7 2600K / 3,4 GHz - LGA1155 Socket - L3 8 Mo

Carte Mère: Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3

Carte Graphique: Sapphire - Carte graphique ATI Radeon HD6870 - 1024 Mo GDRR5 - PCI-Express

RAM: Corsair - CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 - Mémoire RAM - DDR3 1600 - 8 Go COR CL9 Vengeance Kit

Disque Dur: Western Digital - Caviar Green - Disque Dur Interne 3,5" SATA - 2 To - Vert

Case: Cooler Master Silencio 550

Alimentation: Corsair - TX V2 Series - Alimentation pour PC - ATX - 650 W 

Lecteur dvd / bluray: Samsung - Graveur DVD Interne - Combo Blu Ray 12x - Power DVD (Dolby) - Kit Retail - Noir


ça me reviens à un total de: 934.- , soit au cours 1.24, 1158.- CHF

Si jamais vous voyez quelque chose qui ne joue pas dans ma config', surtout n'hésitez pas à me prévenir ^^'

Merci à vous tous!


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

tout semble ok! 

maintenant c'est à toi de bosser pour que tout aille bien 

ah oui les hacks supportent bien l'overclocking, et donc vu que les 2600K montent bien en frequence tu risques d'avoir une bete de course! 

par contre prends toi un bon ventilo car le ventilo d'origine intel c'est de la daube en barre!


----------



## Keikoku (10 Janvier 2012)

Dans ma case, de base, il y a deux de 120 mm, donc j'immagine que ça ne suffit pas? :/

Le problème, c'est que je peux mettre je crois que des 120 mm, et je peux en rajouter qu'un de plus...

C'est risqué? ^^'

ma case: COOLER MASTER Silencio 550

Lien?: Cooler Master Silencio 550

J'ai choisi celui-cui pour sa réputation exemplaire pour l'insonorisation :rose:


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

oups erreur de ma part je parlais de ventirad et non ventilo 

le ventirad de chez intel c'est pas top si tu souhaites OC proprement !


----------



## Keikoku (10 Janvier 2012)

Qu'est-ce qu'un ventirad? :rose:


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

c'est ce que tu mets sur le processeur pour le refroidir ! 

voilà des exemples!


----------



## Keikoku (10 Janvier 2012)

ça marche! Un conseil pas cher et efficace ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h37 ----------

Une petite chose me turlupine: Ma carte mère supporte t'elle le wifi :/?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Janvier 2012)

Non elle ne le supporte pas 

mais prends toi une clé USB-WIFI et tout ira pour le mieux!


----------



## Keikoku (10 Janvier 2012)

Dans celles compatibles, il n'y en a aucune qui chope le wifi? :/


----------



## Keikoku (11 Janvier 2012)

up? J'ai regarder quelques modèles et apparamment aucune ne recoit le wifi.

Moi les clé-usb wifi je trouve pas très fiable m'enfin :/


----------



## Keikoku (27 Janvier 2012)

Hello ^^ J'avance petit à petit sur mon hack, je suis sur le point de commande ma config. 

J'aurais besoin d'un coup de main par contre pour comprendre le multi boot sur un cd unique.

Si j'ai bien compris sur le forum kakewalk, lorsqu'on iunstalle le hack avec kake, on a aussi la possibilité d'installer un multiboot avec? (Chameleon?)

Voilà ce qu'on m'a dit de faire, j'aurais voulu être sur

- On installe le mac avec kakewalk
- une fois le mac installé, on crée une partition en fat 32
- on boot sur le disque d'insta windows, et on formate en ntfs la partition fat, puis on installe windows
- et là, on reboot sur la clé usb avec laquelle on a installé le make, et si j'ai bien compris, on peut installer un multiboot présent dans kake?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## kolargol31 (27 Janvier 2012)

oui c'est ca


----------



## Keikoku (30 Janvier 2012)

Et ben! Il est vraiment bien fichu ce programme alors ^^ !

Je ne pensais pas que ce serait si facile.

Sinon j'ai lu (mais c'était difficile, je ne suis pas forcément un génie de l'anglais) qu'apparamment certaines personnes avaient des problèmes avec le réseau et le son :/

Si j'ai pris une config conseillée par kake (à savoir i7, carte graphique dans la liste et une des carte mère proposée) est-ce que je vais avoir ce problème ou normalement c'est sensé passer tout seul?

Gab

(merci pour tout, encore une fois!)


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Janvier 2012)

ça va passer tout seul


----------



## Keikoku (30 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour tout le soutient que vous m'avez apporté!

J'ai désormais absolument toutes les infos qu'il me fallait 

si jamais j'ai d'autres questions je pense que je n'ai pas besoin dhésiter 

Merci encore!

Gab


----------



## Keikoku (31 Janvier 2012)

Mince alors: J'ai encore une toute petite question de rien :/

A propos des mises à jour de l'OS mac: J'avais lu quelque part qu'il ne fallait pas exécuter les mises à jour des os sur hackintosh. 

Si j'installe par exemple la toute première version de snow leopard (10.6.0), et que j'exécute ensuite la mise à jour, après mon installation kakewalk, est-ce que ça va jouer ou je dois m'attendre à un crash complet epic?

(Idéalement j'aurais fait la maj 10.6.8 bien entendu)

Merci d'avance!


----------



## kolargol31 (31 Janvier 2012)

en general pour les mises à jour faut attendre que les developpeurs de kakewalk les aient essayé

et qd c'est ok ils te donnent le feu vert!


----------



## Keikoku (31 Janvier 2012)

Oki  Donc là si je vais sur kakewalk, je peux voir quelles mises à jours sont ok?

Merci  

EDIT: Chui allé voir, je trouve les compatibilités maétirelles, mais pas les versions ?.?

Est-ce que la 10.6.8 joue?

Thx!


----------



## photo4photos (3 Février 2012)

10.6.8 okay ! Si une session hack est ouverte, je ferai des topics !


----------



## Keikoku (3 Février 2012)

Oki! Personnellement je comptais prendre des photos de mon montage pc, et aussi pendant l'installation  Comme ça j'aurais pu faire un tutoriel complet, pas à pas, pour les débutant comme moi, et on pourrait rediriger la plupart des débutant hackintosh vers ce tuto. 

Et si ça respecte pas les regles de macge, je le proposerais en dl autrement. 

Voila voila 

merci tout le monde!


----------



## icerose (3 Février 2012)

super programme les gas on pourra meme proposer des config tester


----------



## photo4photos (4 Février 2012)

Sinon, nous pouvons nous retrouver sur hack my mac (forum français ou chez Tony )


----------



## Keikoku (6 Février 2012)

Tout à fait, mais c'était surtout pour faire une première direction pour les personnes qui passeraient par MacGé.

Après rien n'empêche de les diriger d'abord sur hack my mac, tout en proposant un tutoriel par défaut 

Enfin bref, là je dois attendre jusqu'à mi-fevrier avant de recevoir mon pc en piece détachée (problèmes de stocks) et après je serais ok!

Ouala OUala


----------



## Keikoku (6 Février 2012)

Au fait: Quels sont les risquent si, par un hasard plutot salaud, on se faisait choper avec un hackintosh? L'amende tourne autour de combien? (en suisse)


----------



## Keikoku (6 Février 2012)

J'ai un problème avec kakewalk...

J'ai pris celui pour installer snow leopard, et ma carte mère n'apparait pas dans la liste de l'installation, alors qu'elle apparait dans la liste sur le site de Kakewalk...

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

voici ma carte:  Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3

Merci...


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Février 2012)

ben ca c est con 

sinon essaye avec la ref de la cm qui se rapproche le plus de ta cm

ca devrait marcher tu devras peut être installer à la main certains kexts mais tu es plus à ça près


----------



## Keikoku (7 Février 2012)

j'ai pas compris ce que je devais faire :/

Sinon tu crois pouvoir me soutenir si je dois installer manuellement les kexts ?

le souci c'est que je peux plus reculer... j'ai deja commander


----------



## icerose (7 Février 2012)

2eme soluce le DSDT 
rien de plus simple es surtout compatible avec ta carte mere 
http://www.tonymacx86.com/dsdt.php
tu le trouvera facile 
maintenant je pense que sa doit etre pareille pour snow leo et lion 
tu install par kakewalk avec la z68a si je dit pas de betise et tu change le dsdt avec selui de ta carte mere dans le 
le fichier extra 
et tu deplaces et tu echange dsdt.aml par celui telecharger 
en tout cas pour chez moi sa a marcher impec
si sa peu etre confirmer? merci d'avance


----------



## Keikoku (8 Février 2012)

icerose, je suis suffisemment débutant et peu informé pour ne pas comprendre la marche à suivre du remplacer tel truc par un autre :/

EDIT: Mais en gros en choisissant une carte proche de la mienne c'est sensé fonctionner?

EDIT 2: Je viens de comprendre que cm voulait dire carte mère -.-' ! Comment savoir quelle carte se rapproche le plus de la mienne :/? Amicalement, Gab

EDIT: 3: Et si ma carte n'était dispo qu'avec Kakewalk 4?... Moi j'ai vraiment pas envie d'installer Lion... je trouve que c'est le Vista du mac: Il est lent, il ram et il a pleins de fonctions sensées nous faciliter la vie qui ne font que faire chier (ouverture automatique des anciens documents à l'ouverture de l'application (pratique avec apercu...), des démarrages ralentis avec l'ouverture automatique des applications non fermée quand oin oublie de décocher cette foutue case à l'extinction de l'ordi, pluzs de "enregistrer sous"... c'est le bagne ce machin...)


----------



## Keikoku (8 Février 2012)

Fuck... j'ai demandé sur kakewalk, voilà ce qu'on m'a répondu:



			
				Kernel_Panic a dit:
			
		

> It appears that the mother board list is for Lion (Kakewalk 4.11)
> Hope that this helps



Chiotte quoi... Je vais être obligé de supporte le vista mac


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Février 2012)

compares pas vista et lion, cela n'a rien à voir...

Je suis sous LION et j'en suis très content, tout ce que tu dis ralentissements et autres je sais pas où tu as trouvé ça ...

je prefere mille fois LION que SL 

Puis si tu penses que LION est si pourri que ça reste sur PC 

PS: sans être médisant, je penses que ton mHack tu risques pas de l'avoir fonctionnel avant un bon bout de tps car si tu relis les anciens posts de ton topic.... cela fait un bail que tu en parles et pour l'instant tu es encore au point mort!

pour ma part mon premier mHack je l'avais fait en 3 jours et 100% stable...

il faut que tu te jette à l'eau ...


----------



## Keikoku (10 Février 2012)

En fait c'est parce que je j'attend desespérément mon matériel X,D (Merci la livraison digitec...)

Sinon je voulais pas être insultant en comparant lion et vista. C'est sûr que ça n'a rien à voir ^^

Mais je dois avouer que je suis un peu retiscent pour la raison suivante: Le seul lion que j'ai est celui sur lequel je travaille au bureau, et depuis l'installation, j'ai constamment d'enorme ralentissement de presque 10 secondes pour de petites actions simples (avec la boule multicolore qui tourne, tourne et tourne encore).

C'est probablement parce qu'il s'est déroulé quelque chose de mauvais pendant l'installation :/

(au fait: je n'ai jamais eu windows complétement X,D J'ai toujours eu bootcamp dans le "meilleur" des cas).

Enfin bref, je vais mettre Lion, et je verrai bien si j'avais raison ou tord  

En tout cas merci pour tout votre soutient, je vous redis ça au plus vite (normalement, (et malheureusement c'est pas sûr), je reçois tout mon matériel lundi ^^ C'est dur d'attendre!

A+! Merci encore kolargol31! 

EDIT:

Et puis enf ait c'est un peu débile comme point de vue de ma part... J'ai qu'a essayer et au pire changer plus tard .-. Je m'excuse pour mon comportement fermé :s

(C'est trop dur d'attendre... j'ai passé commande le 27 janvier... wtf...)


----------



## Keikoku (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour :/

j'ai un problème... J'ai prix cette config, tout est installé, ya le petit bip du démarrage qui confirme que tout fonctionne.

CPU: Intel - Processeur - Intel Core i7 2600K / 3,4 GHz - LGA1155 Socket - L3 8 Mo

Carte Mère: Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3

Carte Graphique: Sapphire - Carte graphique ATI Radeon HD6870 - 1024 Mo GDRR5 - PCI-Express

RAM: Corsair - CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 - Mémoire RAM - DDR3 1600 - 8 Go COR CL9 Vengeance Kit

Disque Dur: Western Digital - Caviar Green - Disque Dur Interne 3,5" SATA - 2 To - Vert

Case: Cooler Master Silencio 550

Alimentation: Corsair - TX V2 Series - Alimentation pour PC - ATX - 650 W 

Lecteur dvd / bluray: Samsung - Graveur DVD Interne - Combo Blu Ray 12x - Power DVD (Dolby) - Kit Retail - Noir

Sauf que mon ethernet ne marche pas :/ J'ai installé Lion 10.7.2, qui normalement fonctionne avec la dernière version de Kakewalk.

Comment résoudre ce souci? :/


----------



## icerose (16 Février 2012)

simple question a tu mis a jour le bios ?


renseigne toi sur le DSDT 
perso j ai pris cette solution et tout marche sans soucci 
donc cherche bien
perso j ai une ga z68xp ud5  et le dsdt en place tout a fonctionner sauf le son 
et pour remedier au son voodoohda et enclencher le sse2 dans les parametres


----------



## Keikoku (16 Février 2012)

Perso je n'ai jamais entendu parler du dsdt :/

Mais surtout, maintenant que tout est installé, si ya juste une petite manipulation de rien à faire pour que cela fonctionne plutôt que de me faire chier à tout recommencer depuis zero


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Février 2012)

tu as un kext manquant 

c'est rien du tout 

regarde sur les fofos d'hackintosh 

ils t'indiqueront comment faire


----------



## Keikoku (16 Février 2012)

Oki Kolargol, t'es vraiment un bon type 

Je ferais surement ça demain à tête reposée ^^ En tout cas super expérience ce hack, pc monté super bien, et une puissance qui me ferait presque ovluer...

La grande classe!

Merci mec!

Si jamais, je peux toujours te demander si je bloque quelque part?

Amicalement: gab!


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Février 2012)

oui sans soucis


----------



## Keikoku (17 Février 2012)

Hello :/

Écoutez: je vous promet de vraiment chercher, et que je me contente pas de juste venir demander de l'aide pour qu'on fasse à ma place, mais là je tape "kext mac" etc etc, avec le nom de ma carte ou autre, j'ai posté un sujet sur le forum tonymac, j'ai pas de réponses :/

J'arrive pas à trouver le kext réseau pour ma carte mère... (pathétique...)

Je crois avoir trouvé comment l'installer (installer kext) mais je suis complétement incapable de trouver le bon kext...

J'suis vraiment désolé d'être aussi mauvais... Toutes mes excuses

Pour rappel, je vous remet ma motherboard:

*Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3

EDIT:
*
Okay j'ai fini par trouver quelque chose ^^' Un monsieur de chez tony m'a proposé d'installer un logiciel nommé MultiBeast, et d'installer les pilotes Realtek Gigabyte Ethernet fournit avec.

J'immagine que c'est la meilleure solution? 

Amicalement, Gabriel


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Février 2012)

oui c la meilleure solution!


----------



## Keikoku (17 Février 2012)

YEAH! ça a marché!

Je ferais un tuto en citant toutes les personnes qui m'ont aidé prochainement!

MERCI!!!


----------



## Keikoku (17 Février 2012)

Merde! J'ai encore un souci...

Je n'arrive pas à faire le multiboot... En effet lorsque je lance l'installation windows, et que je formate la partition sur le disque 8que j'ai préalablement crée sur ma partition mac en FAT32), ça me repond:

"Le programme d'installation n'as pas pu créer de nouvelle partition système et localiser une partition exitstante. Consultez les journaux d'installation pour plus d'information"

OU

je n'ai plus le texte original, mais j'ai eu une histoire de boot non supporté par ma carte mère, ou quelque chose comme ça (sous entendu que ma carte mère ne pouvait traiter le boot...)

Comment suis-je sensé résoudre ce problème ?


----------



## Keikoku (18 Février 2012)

Hello,

j'ai toujours l'erreur, alors que j'ai racheté un deuxieme disque d'installation...

comment est-ce possible?

Amicalement, Gab


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Février 2012)

je suis quasi certain qu'il faut d'abord installer win et après Linux ou Mac OS X


----------



## Keikoku (18 Février 2012)

D'accord, mais en ce cas comment revenir en arrière, puisque meme sans le disque os, et juste avec le disque vierge je ne peux pas installer windows 7?

Je dois remettre le bios par défaut?


----------



## icerose (19 Février 2012)

tu as plusieurs solutions 
pour quand tu as un seul disque dur 
1 installation de lion en creant 3 partitions (1 pour lion 1 pour windows en fat et 1 pour le logiciel de boot genre 1G)
2 instalation de lion  normalement (la ou tu dois etre )
3 demarrage sur le dvd de W7
4 a la demande des formatage tu formates la partition fat en ntfs et en type principal 

et l'installation devrai sa faire 
au redemarrage il faudra redemarrer avec la cle d'installation apple 
et reinstaller le boot de lion de ton choix (je recommande chameleon 

apres le plus simple a mon gout avoir 2 disque dur 
chaque systeme installer dans son disque et chameleon gere aussi cette technique
en esperant que sa puisse aider 


ps attention au taille des partition 
genre 60 giga pour apple 
60 giga pour windows 
1 giga pour un systeme de demarrage
perso mes systemes sont sur des ssd de 60 giga


----------



## Keikoku (19 Février 2012)

non mais tu n'as pas compris. J'ai racheté un dd! J'ai un dd complet avec mac dessus, et un dd vierge.

mais quand je lance l'installation de seven et que je choisis le dd vierge, on me répond ça:

"Le programme d'installation n'as pas pu créer de nouvelle partition système et localiser une partition exitstante. Consultez les journaux d'installation pour plus d'information"

J'ai eu aussi une histoire avec un boot non supporté mais ça me l'a affiché qu'une fois.

J'ai meme testé de lancer l'ordi UNIQUEMENT AVEC LE DD VIERGE, et rien n'a changé...

A quoi cela peut-il être du?


----------



## esv^^ (19 Février 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai juste une question: au final, quel auras été (ou sera) le prix de ton hackintosh?


----------



## Keikoku (19 Février 2012)

Avec un ecran led full hd 24'' compris, ça m'a couté 1300 CHF

Sinon, personne n'a une idée pour m'aider avec cette installation?


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Février 2012)

je sais que j'y etais arrivé avec kakewalk assez vite 
je vais essayer de voir comment faire...


----------



## sinclair77 (20 Février 2012)

Bonsoir
tu peux essayer ça :
Enlèves le disque macOS et fait l'install de windows normalement
Reconnectes  le disque mac os en le déclarant en 1er boot dans le bios (si besoin) pour bien de nouveau démarrer l'ordi dessus.
il reprendra la main...
Ensuite , si tu as chaméléon : ça le fait tout seul pour le dual boot,y'a plus qu'a choisir le disque sur lequel démarrer!
ça a marché pour moi !...
bonne chance!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------

Ah mince , je viens de voir que tu as déjà essayer juste avec le dd vierge ! désolé...
A ce moment la essaye cà:
Sans mac os , boot sur le cd d'install w7 puis  dans le menu d'installation , choisis  "réparer l'ordinateur"-->options-->Command prompt
dans le terminal , tapes : DISKPART: list disk      tu devrais voir ton disque
                                      DISKPART: select disk 0     (0 étant le n° de ton disque)
(Si tu as partitionné ton disque:
                                      DISKPART: list partition     (pour voir toutes les partitions du dd)
                                      DISKPART : select partition n  (n est le n° partition  pour W7) )   
                                      DISKPART: active      (pour rendre la partition (ou le dd) active)    
                                      DISKPART: exit
redémarres l'ordi et peut être...
Sinon enlever le sata en AHCI du bios le temps de l'install w7 ?...
Mvoila ... de toutes façons tu trouveras forcement la solution!


----------



## Keikoku (21 Février 2012)

Désolé j'aurais du venir écrire ça hier soir: J'ai absolument tout tester: réparer la table de partition mbr, réparer le disque, changer le formatage etc etc etc...

Rien à faire... Resultat je vais renvoyer mon disque chez le fabriquant...

ça m'apprendra à acheter de la merde nommée Hitachi 

Je vous redirais quand j'aurais reçu un autre disque


----------



## icerose (21 Février 2012)

si tu as un pc sous la mains avec windows deja installer 
tu peux aussi brancher en 2eme disque 
demarrer sur windows 
et aller cherche l'utilitaire l'utilitaire 
et tu format comme sa 
perso j ai eu se probleme avec un toshiba 
pour un portable 
au final sa ete achat d'un adaptateur et formatage en tour


----------



## Keikoku (21 Février 2012)

Tu peux formater avec diskpart avec le cd d'installation de windows seven. Je l'ai deja fait plusieurs fois ^^


----------



## icerose (21 Février 2012)

tu a time machine aussi et tu interverti les dd


----------



## Keikoku (22 Février 2012)

J'ai fini par trouver le problème!

En fait, vu que je n'avais pas de lecteur cd, j'ai du faire une image sur usb de mon dvd d'installation.

Mais il s'est avéré en fait que cette clé était corrompue!

En fait, j'ai cherché complétement du mauvais côté, et ça c'est parce que le programme d'installation windows se lançait, du coup je pensais que mon installeur était fonctionnel!

Du coup je cherchais le problème sur le disque dur, et j'ai cherché pendant longtemps, mais en fait je cherchais l'erreur du mauvais côté.

C'est mon revendeur qui a testé mon disque et m'a suggéré que le problème puisse venir de mon installeur plus que de mon disque dur, vu qu'il n'avait trouvé aucun défaut.

Alors bah mesdames et messieurs, je vous remercie ^^ J'ai enfin finit mon hackintosh!

Je vais préparer dans pas longtemps un petit tuto pour ceux que ça intéresse!


----------



## sinclair77 (22 Février 2012)

Salut à tous
C'est une bonne nouvelle que ton install soit maintenant finalisée!
En fait je suis avec attention votre discussion depuis une bonne semaine ...
Durant ce temps j'ai tenté l'expérience "hackintosh" sur mon vieux dual core avec la méthode IATKOS (snow 10.6.8 installé avec succès aussi!...) Mais la méthode Kakewalk à l'air pas mal du tout!(plus simple et plus efficace?...). En plus , l'aspect "semi officiel" (achat de l'OS) me parait plus en phase avec la loi... 
Bref , investir dans une machine plus puissante me tente bien... ton retour d'expérience m'intéresse :    N'as Tu aucun soucis avec ta machine? tout est  stable et fonctionnel ? Tu es sous Lion OU Leopard?...
Si tu as 2 mins pour  dire si tu es totalement satisfait de ton investissement; ça m'aidera pour prendre une décision...
En tout cas Bravo à toi et merci à tous pour ce post intéressant!
PS : si tu as le courage de faire un petit tuto ,c'est clair que je le lirais aussi...


----------



## Keikoku (24 Février 2012)

sinclair77 a dit:


> Salut à tous
> C'est une bonne nouvelle que ton install soit maintenant finalisée!
> En fait je suis avec attention votre discussion depuis une bonne semaine ...
> Durant ce temps j'ai tenté l'expérience "hackintosh" sur mon vieux dual core avec la méthode IATKOS (snow 10.6.8 installé avec succès aussi!...) Mais la méthode Kakewalk à l'air pas mal du tout!(plus simple et plus efficace?...). En plus , l'aspect "semi officiel" (achat de l'OS) me parait plus en phase avec la loi...
> ...




Salut! 

Alors pour commencer, les aspects techniques: je fonctionnes sous OSX Lion 10.7.2 et je fonctionne avec la composition suivante:


```
[SIZE=1]CPU: Intel - Processeur - Intel Core i7 2600K / 3,4 GHz - LGA1155 Socket - L3 8 Mo

Carte Mère: Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 [/SIZE][SIZE=1]

Carte Graphique: Sapphire - Carte graphique ATI Radeon HD6870 - 1024 Mo GDRR5 - PCI-Express [/SIZE][SIZE=1]

RAM: Corsair - CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9 - Mémoire RAM - DDR3 1600 - 8 Go COR CL9 Vengeance Kit [/SIZE][SIZE=1]

Disque Dur: Western Digital - Caviar Green - Disque Dur Interne 3,5" SATA - 2 To - Vert [/SIZE][SIZE=1]

Case: Cooler Master Silencio 550 [/SIZE][SIZE=1]

Alimentation: Corsair - TX V2 Series - Alimentation pour PC - ATX - 650 W  [/SIZE][SIZE=1]

Lecteur dvd / bluray: Samsung - Graveur DVD Interne - Combo Blu Ray 12x - Power DVD (Dolby) - Kit Retail - Noir[/SIZE]
```

Cette compo a été choisie en fonction des periphériques immédiatement compatibles avec Kakewalk. Attention cependant, si tu veux installer sur Snow Leopard, télécharge kakewalk et vérifie la liste des cartes mères et autres composants compatibles: en effet, il y en a moins pour leopard que pour lion.

Au niveau du retour d'expérience, je suis extrêmement satisfait! L'installation se déroule extrêmement facilement, et une fois booté sur la clé kakewalk, on a la sensation que c'est le même installeur que l'original, avec les mêmes étapes d'installations !

Au final, je me suis retrouvé sur un mac parfaitement fonctionnel avec un seul petit défaut: je n'avais pas ethernet!

Pour y remédier, et sous les conseils de nos amis, je me suis rendu sur tonymacx86, ou tu peux télécharger un package du nom de "multibeast", qui contient une grosse liste des pilotes les plus importants, et notamment l'ethernet pour les gigabyte. Il te suffit alors de choisir le pilote, de cliquer sur installer, de redémarrer avec ton ethernet connecté AVANT et tout est ok!

Pour le moment: aucun soucis, une stabilité aussi bonne que l'originale... En fait, je ne vois carrément aucune différence avec mon précédent mac!

De plus, je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer de bootloader. Apparamment sur la verasion Lion, il est présent par défaut. Du coup, si tu fais une partition windows sur un autre disque ou sur une partition de ton disque, au démarrage tu tapes sur n importe quelle touche, et là tu peux choisir ton disque de démarrage.

Au final le processus est plus rapide que sur un démarrage mac standard X,D

Pour le tutoriel, je te promet d'essayer d'en faire un d'ici ce week-end ou dans le courant de la semaine prochaine. Probablement que je ne ferais pas la partie sur le montage: il y a pas mal de tutos, et si tu as des soucis, demandent à un ami de t'aider.

Par contre, je promet d'en faire un pour la partie installation logicielle etc 

En tout cas, pour mon retour d'expérience, je suis plainement satisfait!

A plus!


----------



## flambi (24 Février 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Alors pour commencer, les aspects techniques: je fonctionnes sous OSX Lion 10.7.2 et je fonctionne avec la composition suivante:
> 
> ...



Prix total des composants? Merci


----------



## Keikoku (24 Février 2012)

je ne me rappel plus le montant exact, d'autant que dedans il y avait un écran compris, mais ça m'est revenu à 1100 CHF, soit environ (peut-être un peu moins) 850 euros...

Cependant je n'en suis pas sûr: une grosse partie de mes composants a été achetée en suisse, et les prix ne sont pas toujours les mêmes (pouvoir d'achat, taxes etc)

Je pense même que tu peux t'en tirer à moins cher, mais en toute franchise, pressé de recevoir mon matos et fainéant à mourir, j'ai pas pris énormément de temps à chercher X,D

Amicalement, Gabriel


----------



## icerose (24 Février 2012)

top super mega cool
maintenant on peux dire que sa marche et meme tres bien 
un de plus


----------



## Keikoku (24 Février 2012)

icerose a dit:


> top super mega cool
> maintenant on peux dire que sa marche et meme tres bien
> un de plus



Oui! Est c'est aussi grace à toi! Je ne me serais pas penché sur multibeast et tonymacx86 sans toi!

Toutes les personnes qui m'ont aidées figureront sur mon tuto 8sauf si refus de leur part bien entendu)

Merci encore


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Février 2012)

j'ai lu que dans mountain lion les pilotes pour les nouvelles Hd 7XXX sont inclus ! 
vous allez pouvoir montez des cartes plus grosses ! 

je suis assez tenté pour le hackintosh, mais il manque une sortie mini display pour y mettre un display 27 je trouve 
peut etre avec thunderbolt sur le nouveau socket pour ivy bridge va peut etre changer la donne


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Février 2012)

tu peux trouver des cartes graphiques avec minidisplay integre!


----------



## Maxoubx (24 Février 2012)

oui mais faut le cinema display 2010 de chez apple
aucune solution n'existe encore pour le thunderbolt...


----------



## sinclair77 (24 Février 2012)

Merci "KEIKOKU" pour ta réponse
tu m'as bien motivé et je pense investir dans la même config que toi durant le moi de Mars...
ça m'as l'air de tenir la route tout ça!
y'a plus qu'a !...
je vous tiendrais au courant ,et si jamais j'ai besoin d'aide...je sens qu'il y a du potentiel ici!
a+


----------



## icerose (25 Février 2012)

si j ai pu aide je suis ravie merci a toi si tu fais un tuto perso j ai pas eu le courage


----------



## Keikoku (26 Février 2012)

Oui je devrais m'en occuper prochainement 

Et oui tu as pu m'aider


----------



## Keikoku (29 Février 2012)

Yo! 

Pour info: je voulais juste prévenir que j'avais commencé mon tutoriel Kakewalk. Je l'ai axé pour un publique EXTREMEMENT DEBUTANT (comme moi!), qui n'a pas forcément beaucoup de base en info, et avec beaucoup d'explications et de petites astuces.

Du coup y'aura beaucoup à lire, mais il sera facile de sauter des étapes.

A+!


----------



## The Real Deal (29 Février 2012)

Keikoku a dit:


> ```
> [SIZE=1]
> 
> Disque Dur: Western Digital - Caviar Green - Disque Dur Interne 3,5" SATA - 2 To - Vert [/SIZE]
> ```



Le choix, les critères d'installer un système d'exploitation sur un disque dur en général alloué au stockage de fichiers, en l'occurrence un WD Green 2To ?





Keikoku a dit:


> Yo!
> 
> Pour info: je voulais juste prévenir que j'avais commencé mon tutoriel Kakewalk. Je l'ai axé pour un publique EXTREMEMENT DEBUTANT (comme moi!), qui n'a pas forcément beaucoup de base en info, et avec beaucoup d'explications et de petites astuces.
> 
> ...



Ah l'euphorie ! :sleep:

Un débutant qui fait des tutos de débutants pour débutants :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::love:

Ca va casser la baraque


----------



## icerose (29 Février 2012)

tiens encore toi et ton ego
a quand un tuto de ta part real deal ?
biensur de meme valeur donc ecris avec photo 
perso j ai pas eu le courage 
mais se qui serai bien cher real deal je pense que sa doit etre dans tes cordes 
un tuto pour faire le fameux dsdt 
genre 
1 comment recuperer son bios 
2 comment creer le fameux dsdt 
avec plein explication du a quoi sa sert 
tout sa :
- OSX DSDT Patcher 
- ACPI Patcher(by koalala)
-  IASL




pour les personnes qui cherche a tout faire soit meme sa pourrai aider non ? 
perso si tu fais un tuto je serai ravie de refaire toute mes installes avec


----------



## Keikoku (1 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> mais se qui serai bien cher real deal je pense que sa doit etre dans tes cordes



Apparamment non... Cela impliquerait qu'il rende service à une communauté plutôt que de faire chier dans tous les coins... Donc ça ne risque pas d'arriver...

Je l'ai report...


----------



## Keikoku (2 Mars 2012)

Les gars j'ai juste un tout petit souci de plus ^^

Quand mon hack passe en veille, il est impossible de le relancer X,D je suis obligé déteindre et de rallumer.

Alors bon on va me dire que c'est pas grave, et qu'il suffit dempêcher la veille (ce que je confirme) mais ça aurait été chouette que ça n'arrive pas 

Comment on configure ça?


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

justement par ton fichier dsdt
donc il faut  le nom de ta CM et la version de ton bios 
une photo vos plus que de long discours 







et chez tonymacx tu recuperes le dsdt corespondant 
il se place dans le fichier extra 
finder=> disque dur => extra
attention tu peux pas supprimer comme sa ton dsdt "d'origine "tu fais un jeu de copier coller


http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=182757


> MAINTENANT ...
> 
> VOUS POUVEZ PLACER VOTRE dsdt.aml sous */Volumes/<Disque_cible>/Extra/*
> Note : Pour vérifier et uniquement pour la vérification que votre dsdt.aml est opérationnel vous pouvez virer le *Disabler.kext* de /Volumes/<Disque_cible>/Extra/Extensions.
> ...


je me suis servie de se tuto en partie



HS :mais utile pour mettre a jours le bios ou dans une version desirez 
il faut biensur allez voir le site constructeur 
car plusieurs solutions 
allez un joli tuto 
http://forum.gigabyte.fr/index.php?topic=6174.0
et bien suivre le tuto car il y a des risques


----------



## Keikoku (2 Mars 2012)

Ok je ferais ça au calme ce week-end 

Gracie mille


----------



## itOtO (2 Mars 2012)

Quelques petits réglages en plus:
-Dans le BIOS il faut que tu ailles dans MIT/advance frequency features/adavnce CPU feature/ et que tu active le C3/C6 state support (il est sur auto par default faut le passer sur enabled)
-dans  multibeast il faut que tu installes AppleRTC patch CMOS reset, et que tu choisissent un iMac 12,2 ou le dernier macbook pro comme définition système

Ca devrait te permettre d'entrer et sortir de veille, par contre il reste toujours des bug au niveau USB, certains périph comme le clavier Apple nécessitent d'être débranché/re-branché en sortie de veille pour être reconnu...


----------



## icerose (2 Mars 2012)

perso je n' ai pas touché a ca avec la soluce de kakewalk
j ai juste changer le dsdt et mis le kext vodoo pour le son 
tout le reste a pris directe 
plusieurs reboot  et tout c est bien mis en place comme du beurre


----------



## Keikoku (2 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> perso je n' ai pas touché a ca avec la soluce de kakewalk
> j ai juste changer le dsdt et mis le kext vodoo pour le son
> tout le reste a pris directe
> plusieurs reboot  et tout c est bien mis en place comme du beurre



Moi j'ai eu les pilotes realtek pour le réseau à mettre.

Hormis le problème de la veille, tout fonctionnait parfaitement (son etc)

Par contre, mon HDMI ne semble pas fonctionner sous mac :/ (Ma carte graphique) alors que celle-ci est reconnue... C'est dommage m'enfin bon...


----------



## dude. (9 Mars 2012)

t'as une autres olution... tu te fais la configue de tes reves et tu fais tourner mac sur une machine virtuel sous windaube 7 par exemple.


----------



## icerose (10 Mars 2012)

salut Keikoku
une fois que tu auras piger le coup du dsdt tout rentrera en ordre 


salut Dude je prefere le contraire  
un pc sous mac osx et 7 en virtuel  lol 



simple question keikoku  quel es la version de carte mere et  ton bios ?


----------



## dude. (11 Mars 2012)

icerose a dit:


> salut Dude je prefere le contraire
> un pc sous mac osx et 7 en virtuel  lol



qui ne prefererait pas cette solution? mais l'aventage de le faire de ma facon et qu'on a pas tout le restrictions du aux hackintosh!


----------



## Keikoku (23 Septembre 2012)

Salut Icerose

Je ne sais pas pour ma carte mère. Comment le vérifier facilement?

En fait je relance ce sujet car je n'ai toujours pas de reconnaissance de mon écran via le HDMI. Comment régler ce problème?

Merci beaucoup


----------

